
Tech Companies Are Ruining America’s Image - forapurpose
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/05/14/tech-companies-are-ruining-americas-image/
======
dbxz
It's completely true. I do recruiting for non-tech roles (sales, marketing,
design). A few years ago, I'd visit a foreign university, and they'd see USA
on my badge, and would start flocking to me. Now all I get is heckling about
sexism and stealing people's data. We really need to clean up our act.

------
forapurpose
I followed HN rules on the title, but I think a less click-baity title would
better describe the real research behind the article:

 _The world 's attitude on America's new cultural export: Internet tech_

